
Distributed Apps Framework - anil

======
anil
I have been working with Distributeds for a while .. ever since the RPC, the
arrival of Java RMI , CORBA DCOM and now .NET. I dont know but for some reason
I like working with .NET a lot more than I would have liked working with
JAVA's RMI. I admit its been a while since I worked with RMI in java but I
dont think it still matches up with the lease manager idea in .NET. anyone
care to comment on that?

